# palavras francesas aportuguesadas



## Atomina the atomic nina

Não! Socorro! Nunca me apanharão a escrever _colcêntar_!! Prefiro a trabalheira de escrever _central de atendimento telefónico_! Assim como me recuso a escrever _hambúrgueres, lóbi_, etc que parece já ser obrigatório. Sou mesmo má! Ainda escrevo _mousse, camion_, às vezes digo _restaurã_ em vez de _restaurante,_ mas é mais quando quero passar por tia LOL... (esnobar) ... AArrgh! Como é que os brasileiros conseguem escrever "esnobe"??? E "estresse"???

Ahem, sim, é verdade, escrevo _esqui, filme, parque_... mas já se escrevia assim quando nasci. Rebelde mas não muito!  LOL


----------



## Denis555

Atomina said:


> Não! Socorro! Nunca me apanharão a escrever _colcêntar_!! Prefiro a trabalheira de escrever _central de atendimento telefónico_! Assim como me recuso a escrever _hambúrgueres, lóbi_, etc que parece já ser obrigatório. Sou mesmo má! Ainda escrevo _mousse, camion_, às vezes digo _restaurã_ em vez de _restaurante,_ mas é mais quando quero passar por tia LOL... (esnobar) ... AArrgh! Como é que os brasileiros conseguem escrever "esnobe"??? E "estresse"???
> 
> Ahem, sim, é verdade, escrevo _esqui, filme, parque_... mas já se escrevia assim quando nasci. Rebelde mas não muito!  LOL


 
É uma questão de hábito. Veja algumas palavras do francês aportuguesadas no Brasil:


Abajur - Abat-jour
Alô - Allô
Batom - Bâton
Carnê - Carnet
Chofer - Chauffeur
Complô - Complot
Chassi - Chassis
Colantes - Colants
Edredão - Édredon
Garçom - Garçon
Guichê - Guichet
Metrô - Metro
Maiô - Maillot
Mantô - Manteau
Robô - Robot (originalmente vem do tcheco!)
Tricô - Tricot
Sutiã - Soutien
Gagá - Gaga (tipo, velhinho gagá, caduco)


*E outras do inglês:*


Coquetel - Cocktail
Clube - Club
Jipe - Jeep
Uísque - Whiskey
Estoque - Stock
Ringue - Ring
Contêiner - Container

E umas "novas" propostas por mim! 
Imeio - E-mail
Saite - Site


----------



## Guigo

Tem mais:

_dossiê, borderô, ecrã (_em Portugal_), robe, betão (_concreto_), vanguarda._

Mas o idioma francês influenciou quase todos os idiomas da Europa Ocidental, especialmente entre o século 17 e metade do século 20. Na verdade, no inglês, a influência começou muito muito antes e é muito muito maior que no português, por exemplo.

Mas muitos galicismos já foram substituídos e/ou superados e alguns outros foram tão modificados que fica difícil reconhecer a origem.


----------



## Vanda

_Ditto_, Guigo! Por isso eu acho estranho que, mesmo sabendo disso, as pessoas ainda esperneiem com a entrada de palavras novas (ou vestidas de outras roupagens) vindas de outros idiomas para o português. No século 19 foi o francês, atualmente o inglês devido, principalmente, às novas tecnologias. 
Nossos netos e bisnetos vão morrer de rir quando descobrirem que telemarquetingue (seja lá como for que será escrito daqui a 50 anos) era uma palavra do inglês (e eles que achavam que era autêntico português!). 
Lendo autores do início do século 20 a gente vê palavras que hoje são usadas por nós, na língua formal como português-bento, eram escritas em itálico por serem estrangeiras (leiam João do Rio que vocês verão, a cada parágrafo, quantas estavam entrando no idioma). E por esse mesmo motivo, Machadão (_meu_ Machado de Assis) era criticado pelos puristas de plantão pelo uso das mesmas palavras francesas e inglesas, hoje consideradas piamente portuguesas, caso não as tenhamos pesquisado antes (engraçado é que ele mesmo fazia crítica ao francesismo de muitos escritores da sua época). Hoje, quem se atreve a jogar pedras em Machado de Assis? (ahem, não o façam perto de mim ). 
Mais ainda, quem vai dizer _candeeiro, abaixa-luz, pára-luz, lucivelo ou lucivéu, pantalha _apenas para não dizer abajur que é de origem francesa? (Fiz questão de nem olhar a origem dos sinônimos acima, pois acho que terei a surpresa de descobrir também alguns francesismos e espanholismos (xiii, pantalha é do espanhol!)).
O inglês não tem pejo algum em assimilar/ importar palavras de todas as origens - por isso mesmo, hoje, quase que o vocabulário mais rico.  
Palavras enriquecem, gente! Quantas mais, melhor. Estou me lembrando do filho da minha prima, com 13 anos, que me disse outro dia, já conhecer todas as palavras que precisa saber em português e em italiano (que ele estuda há 4 anos), e que, por isso, não precisava aprender mais vocabulário. Também, gosto de saber que tenho opções e que posso usar mais palavras, se quiser, em vez de usar uma única. 

Este artigo é bem legal!


> E observa que, daqui a algumas décadas, poderemos estar aprendendo mandarim ou sendo influenciados por essa língua falada na China, país mais populoso do mundo e o que mais cresce economicamente hoje em dia. “A idéia de que a língua se modifica por fatores de natureza política, sociológica e econômica é universalmente aceita. E, dentre esses fatores, o poder econômico talvez seja, hoje, o mais insinuante e coator”, diz.




Gente, falando em estrangeirismos, já temos este longo tópico a respeito (que eu acho uma bobagem, já que ninguém lê mesmo; só naqueles dias em que o tópico aparecer na primeira fila...)


----------



## Guigo

Poderíamos abrir um tópico inverso, das palavras portuguesas que estão presentes em diversos idiomas. Quem iria dizer que o galicismo _fetiche_, é na verdade, originário do lusitanismo _*feitiço*_?


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Curioso! Da lista de palavras do Denis, e também do Guigo, aqui em Portugal mantemos a grafia original de quase todas!!!

Excepções: 
Alô não usamos. Atendemos com um Estou??
Carnê, que não usamos.
Abajur - não tenho a certeza, mas já tenho visto em francês.
Batom - usamos o francês (talvez um Chanel  ) mas sem acento circunflexo.
Chofer - pelo menos a pronúncia é essa 
Há quem use edredão, eu e muitos usamos édredon.
Garçom não usamos.´É mais o "sr. empregado" ou o "ó se faz favor".
Mantô, não usamos. Mas usamos muitos termos franceses originais em costura e em culinária.
Fazemos tricot e também crochet.
e por cá também há muitos gagás.

Estou-me também a lembrar de chauffage, que por reviravoltas linguísticas passou a ser "solfage" ou mesmo "solfagem".

Continuamos a lavar a cabeça com shampoo, embora algumas marcas já grafem champô. 

Tomamos whisky, uísque ou champanhe nos cocktails, vamos para o clube de jipe, andamos de patins no ringue de patinagem, quando estamos sem stock mandamos vir uns contentores.

Costumo arquivar guias (de remessa, de pagamento) e não borderôs, nos dossiers. Às vezes ainda estou de robe quando limpo os ecrans lá de casa.

E que comem vocês no Brasil? Por cá é croissants, tartes, crepes, choux, profiteroles, duchesses, etc. se formos gulosos. Ou gratinamos com um molho bechamel, maravilha. Até as courgetes são boas, gratinadas. Também consumimos souflés, e fondues (até mesmo pizzas). 

Para vestir, pode ser uma saia evasé, uma blusa com um bonito jabot, as mais jovens que têm tudo no sítio usam jeans slim (essas não vão em francesices). Mas todas, mesmo todas usamos T-shirts.

Há que não esquecer o soutien e os collants, e claro os homens terão de pôr os seus shorts, o blazer, o pulover, as calças de bombazine... Uma gabardine, no Norte uma camurcine, pois pode chover. As senhoras podem usar capelines na cabeça, em ocasiões especiais.

'Tá bom... xau mesmo...


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Guigo said:


> Poderíamos abrir um tópico inverso, das palavras portuguesas que estão presentes em diversos idiomas. Quem iria dizer que o galicismo _fetiche_, é na verdade, originário do lusitanismo _*feitiço*_?


 
Boa! Vão ver as palavras portuguesas que existem no japonês, por exemplo! 
Até em inglês existem algumas. 
E pesquisem também o papiamento!


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Poderíamos abrir um tópico inverso, das palavras portuguesas que estão presentes em diversos idiomas. Quem iria dizer que o galicismo _fetiche_, é na verdade, originário do lusitanismo _*feitiço*_?



Acho que não, mas vou verificar, a derivação, similar, vem do latim. 

Em Portugal "fétiche" é um obsessão por qualquer coisa.
A palavra chega a Portugal com as invasões francesas e os comportamentos obsessivos de alguns dos Generais que comandavam as tropas francesas.

No Brasil "fetiche" derivou para o ramo da feitiçaria . 

"Fétiche" em françês refere-se a animais e/ou objectos com propriedades mágicas benéficas ou maléficas e segue na raiz de mascote ou amuleto. 

Os franceses aplicavam muito o termo ao estudarem as culturas indígenas dos sítios que ocuparam/colonizaram, onde os feiticeiros rodeiam-se de amuletos e objectos "mágicos" referidos como "fétiches".

Já em Portugal o contexto geral do uso da palavra é para referir a obsessão (de posse) por qualquer coisa.


----------



## olivinha

Atomina said:


> Assim como me recuso a escrever _hambúrgueres._


 
Oi, Atomina.
Como se diz _hambúrgueres_ em Portugal? Aliás, _hambúrgueres, pizza, taco, fajita, suflê_, etc.

E falando em _hambúrguer _(aliás, _hamburguesa_ em espanhol), está tão incorporado ao português do Brasil que temos até o informal _x-burguer (xisburguer)_, isso, equivalente ao _cheeseburguer_. 

E por último, mal posso esperar que _estandar, _um possível neologismo de _standard,_ se encorpore ao português. É que já estou tão acostumada com o _estándar_ espanhol que me dá um pouquinho de inveja. (Ok, ok, podem jogar pedra, mas com carinho, hein. Peace V)

Merci.


----------



## Guigo

Aqui, no Brasil, _fetiche_ é também uma fixação ou obsessão. Para os casos de feitiçaria, usa-se _feitiço_ mesmo.

Para a origem de fétiche, uso o Wiki:

L'étymologie du terme « fétiche » via le terme *portugais* « feitiço » et les évolutions de son sens montre que l'idée de quelque chose de « fabriqué » a induit celle d'« artificiel », de « trafiqué » voire de « faux » ou lié à des manigances magiques comme le « sortilège »[1].


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Aqui, no Brasil, _fetiche_ é também uma fixação ou obsessão. Para os casos de feitiçaria, usa-se _feitiço_ mesmo.
> 
> Para a origem de fétiche, uso o Wiki:
> 
> L'étymologie du terme « fétiche » via le terme *portugais* « feitiço » et les évolutions de son sens montre que l'idée de quelque chose de « fabriqué » a induit celle d'« artificiel », de « trafiqué » voire de « faux » ou lié à des manigances magiques comme le « sortilège »[1].



Eu li também, mas não concordo de todo. Tenho de ir consultar o "f" da enciclopédia mas está no andar de cima ... mais logo te digo.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

olivinha said:


> Oi, Atomina.
> Como se diz _hambúrgueres_ em Portugal?
> 
> Hamburgers!! E já tenho ouvido: hamburgas!!
> 
> Aliás, _hambúrgueres, pizza, taco, fajita, suflê_, etc.
> 
> Piza, taco, fajitas não é comum por cá, suflé.
> 
> E falando em _hambúrguer _(aliás, _hamburguesa_ em espanhol), está tão incorporado ao português do Brasil que temos até o informal _x-burguer (xisburguer)_, isso, equivalente ao _cheeseburguer_.
> 
> E por último, mal posso esperar que _estandar, _um possível neologismo de _standard,_ se encorpore ao português. É que já estou tão acostumada com o _estándar_ espanhol que me dá um pouquinho de inveja. (Ok, ok, podem jogar pedra, mas com carinho, hein. Peace V)
> 
> Merci.


 
estandar???????? Oh não...... 

Olha olha, no Yahoo Education Dictionary, em fetish, está isto:

*ETYMOLOGY: 
*French fétiche, from Portuguese feitiço, _artificial, charm_, from Latin fact
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cius, _artificial_ ; see *factitious *


----------



## Vanda

O interessante é que o Aurélio diz sobre fetiche:



> Objeto animado ou inanimado, feito pelo homem ou produzido pela natureza, ao qual se atribui poder sobrenatural e se presta culto; ídolo, manipanço. [Cf. amuleto e talismã (1).]
> 2.     Fig.  Pessoa a quem se venera e se obedece às cegas.
> 
> [A forma feitiço, preconizada pelos puristas, é pouquíssimo usada nessas acepção.]


----------



## almufadado

Não suportei a curiosidade e fui buscar o tomo 11 da Enciclopédia Luso-Brasileira.
Ver o artigo  na pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feiticismo

De facto, temos todos (quase) razão, nesta situação curiosa.
A palavra portuguesa feitiço foi integrada na língua francesa pelos "comerciantes Franceses do Senegal" e depois os Portugueses foram buscar o "portuguesismo" e criaram um novo "galicismo" .


----------



## Outsider

O mais curioso, para mim, é "feitiço" estar etimologicamente relacionado com "fictício" e "ficção"...


----------



## almufadado

Outsider said:


> O mais curioso, para mim, é "feitiço" estar etimologicamente relacionado com "fictício" e "ficção"...



Visto na perspectiva judaico-cristã a feitiçaria é falsa, fictícia. 

Para mim o curioso é que quem acredita em bruxedos e maus-olhados geralmente acaba caindo neles. Quando a "psicologia" dos bruxos está apurada conseguem facilmente ludibriar os incautos.


----------



## Guigo

Falando de "shampoo", aqui também grafa-se _*xampu*_. Mas não estou certo se trata-se de galicismo; creio ser de algum idioma da Índia (hindi?), que nos chegou via inglês.

Engraçado, que usamos, atualmente, _menu_ (com U mesmo, sem biquinho) na área de informática, mas em restaurantes, pedimos o _cardápio_.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Guigo said:


> Engraçado, que usamos, atualmente, _menu_ (com U mesmo, sem biquinho) na área de informática, mas em restaurantes, pedimos o _cardápio_.


 
Então, quanto a informática estamos iguais; já num restaurante português convém pedir a carta, ou a ementa. No entanto, visto o grande número de brasileiros que trabalham na área de restauração, pode pedir o cardápio à vontade que toda a gente entende 

P.S. Os restaurantes grandes que fazem almoços de Natal, aniversários, baptizados, etc., têm dois tipos de serviço: _au menu_, em que os pratos são estabelecidos previamente por quem vai pagar, ou _à la carte_, em que cada um escolhe o que vai comer.

P.P.S. - fui ver a etimologia de shampoo ao yahoo education, o Guigo tem razão!

*ETYMOLOGY: *
From Hindi _campo_ imperative of _campna_, _to press_


----------



## Denis555

Ou seja, tudo é uma questão de tempo. As palavras do francês não nos parecem tão incômodas como as do inglês. 

Tudo isso pelo simples fato que elas estão há mais tempo entre nós. Principalmente quando elas recebem a nossa "roupa" (aportuguesar) elas parecem menos estrangeiras. 

Se voltarmos ainda mais no túnel do tempo, vamos ver que um dia essas outras palavras também invadiram a língua portuguesa! Hoje só um doido procuraria equivalentes para tais.

Quando a China se tornar a superpotência, aí então vamos amar as palavras do inglês que aprendemos com os americanos!


----------



## Alandria

EquipE, vitrinE e consolE também são algumas palavras que em PT-BR se mantiveram na forma original. Sempre tive curiosidade do porquê de os portugueses as grafarem com "a" final.


----------



## almufadado

Alandria said:


> EquipE, vitrinE e consolE também são algumas palavras que em PT-BR se mantiveram na forma original. Sempre tive curiosidade do porquê de os portugueses as grafarem com "a" final.



Para apenas definir o género pois no português fica-se sempre na duvida para colocar o artigo definido.

"_O_ vitrine" ou "_A_ vitrine" (Fr.: la vitrine)... como soa assim se aportuguesa a palavra  ... e resulta em "*a* vitrin*a*". As elites continuam a usar os originais que é mais "*chic*"(fr) ou os semi-originais  que é mais *chique*. 

Já nos anglicismos, em que o Brasil é pródigo, resultam melhor os "ã", "om", "er". No futebol Brasileiro é mais  cómico para os Portugueses, porque em Portugal se "reescreveu" o futebol e no Brasil se aporteguesou quase tudo e em ambos os paises se desviou . Ex.: 
Goal - Gol - Golo
Goal - Meta -Baliza
Goalkeeper - Goleiro - Guarda-redes
Corner - Escanteio - (pontapé de) canto    
(full-)Back/Defender - Zageiro - Defesa
Line refree - Bandeirinha - Árbito-auxiliar/Bandeirinha 
Striker - ponta-de-lança
Forward - Avançado - Atacante/avançado
Penalty - pênalti/penálti - Grande penalidade (ofic.)/Pénali (pop)
Foul - carga - falta (livre/obstrução)
Drible - firula/ginga/lesa - FINTA/dribla/driblar(verbo)
Offside - Impedimento/Banheira - fora-de-jogo
Team - escrete - equipa

No futebol em Portugal ainda há regionalismos Norte/sul pois os Ingleses que trouxeram o "football" e estiveram (estão) no norte do Portugal há séculos o que criou um fenómeno de aculturação directa com a transposição de palavras para o léxico popular de frase e expressões em grafia, dicção e sonoridade.    

O "pullover" inglês (camisola de mangas de lã ...uff) ficou pulover, pois como a lã encolhe se tem de andar aos "pulos" para tirar o raio da camisola.


----------



## Vanda

Denis555 said:


> Ou seja, tudo é uma questão de tempo. As palavras do francês não nos parecem tão incômodas como as do inglês.
> 
> Tudo isso pelo simples fato que elas estão há mais tempo entre nós. Principalmente quando elas recebem a nossa "roupa" (aportuguesar) elas parecem menos estrangeiras.
> 
> Se voltarmos ainda mais no túnel do tempo, vamos ver que um dia essas outras palavras também invadiram a língua portuguesa! Hoje só um doido procuraria equivalentes para tais.
> 
> Quando a China se tornar a superpotência, aí então vamos amar as palavras do inglês que aprendemos com os americanos!




Por isso me divirto tanto quando vejo vocês batendo pé, digladiando-se mesmo até a morte, como se as línguas não fossem dinâmicas, como se não sofressem/recebessem influências devido a própria dinamicidade do mundo. Hoje estrangeiro, amanhã nacional. E os netos/filhos de vocês vão reagir horrorizados quando começarem a aparecer palavras chinesas com alfabeto latino, verdadeiro estrangeirismo na língua pátria. 
Gente, o mundo é uma aldeia. E viva a diversidade! Grego, latim, galego, árabe, anglo-saxão, francês, espanhol - tudo se resume em palavras simplesmente. E se nós não fossemos amantes delas, não estaríamos aprendendo (e, muitos de vocês, até morando em países estrangeiros) outras línguas, outras palavras, estaríamos nas nossas aldeias falando lindamente o tupi-guarani, só falando mesmo, pois por sermos tão ferrenhos às nossas raízes, não as escreveríamos, visto que a maioria (se não todas) são línguas orais.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Essa da equipe/equipa, etc há mais: bicicleta, marioneta, camioneta, omeleta...

E mais duas já super-incorporadas no português: puré e bidé.

E outra que nem sei se se escreve em francês ou aportuguesando: gaffe.


----------



## Alandria

Atomina said:


> Essa da equipe/equipa, etc há mais: bicicleta, marioneta, camioneta, omeleta...



Bicicleta, marionete, caminhonete, omelete. 



Atomina said:


> E mais duas já super-incorporadas no português: puré e bidé.



Purê, bidê. 



Atomina said:


> E outra que nem sei se se escreve em francês ou aportuguesando: gaffe.



Gafe.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

caminhonete LOL

Mais uma: boné.

Curiosamente a mesma pessoa nem sempre segue a mesma regra. Umas vezes diz à francesa, outras à portuguesa. Eu por exemplo digo equipa mas digo omelete. (OK en não sou exemplo para ninguém) 

Depois os nomes próprios: Antonieta, Henriqueta (que pronunciamos "êta", enquanto que "bicicléta" "omeléta" etc), mas depois temos a Lisete, a Graciete, a Lasalete, a Gorete, a Bernardete, a Elizabete, tudo isto é muito estranho, para um não-nativo deve ser uma confusão.......


----------



## Alandria

Outras:
Balé, ballet (paulistas e sulistas... ), boné, crochê, buffet (pronuncia-se bifê), filé.



			
				Atomina said:
			
		

> Depois os nomes próprios: Antonieta, Henriqueta (que pronunciamos "êta", enquanto que "bicicléta" "omeléta" etc), mas depois temos a Lisete, a Graciete, a Lasalete, a Gorete, a Bernardete, a Elizabete, tudo isto é muito estranho, para um não-nativo deve ser uma confusão.......



Idem às pronúncias, essas terminações com "e" acaba contrastando com o comentário do usuário Almufadado.


----------



## Guigo

Aqui no Rio, o pessoal fala _bufê_, com U mesmo. 

Engraçado, que apesar de balé/ballet, fala-se _*Corpo de Baile*_ do Teatro Municipal.


OFF: "Corpo de Baile" é a o título da trilogia soberba do grande Guimarães Rosa.


----------



## Vanda

Custei, mas achei a citação do Machadão que eu queria:
Numa crônica, em 1889, escreveu: (Obs.: hoje, é só trocar o francês pelo inglês)
_"Pego na pena com bastante medo. Estarei falando francês ou português? O Sr. Dr. Castro Lopes, ilustre latinista brasileiro, começou uma série de neologismos, que lhe parecem indispensáveis para acabar com palavras e frases francesas. Ora, eu não tenho outro desejo senão falar e escrever corretamente a minha língua; e se descubro que muita cousa que dizia até aqui, não tem foros de cidade, mando este ofício à fava, e passo a falar por gestos."_


----------



## Guigo

Por outro lado, lembro desta, que por sinal deveria ser de ensino obrigatório, em todas as escolas do Brasil: 

*Não Tem Tradução (Noel Rosa)*

...
Essa gente hoje em dia que tem a mania da exibição
Não entende que o samba não tem tradução no idioma francês
Tudo aquilo que o malandro pronuncia
Com voz macia é brasileiro, já passou de português

Amor lá no morro é amor pra chuchu
As rimas do samba não são I love you
E esse negócio de alô, alô boy e alô Johnny
Só pode ser conversa de telefone...


*Obs.:*
1. Dona Moderadora de Beagá: esta letra é domínio público, desde 02/02/2008. 
http://livroseafins.com/2008/01/06/obras-de-noel-rosa-entraram-em-dominio-publico/

2. "já passou de português", aqui não há demérito ao idioma ou ao povo e sim, o nosso poeta maior informa, que estamos acrescentando, enriquecendo a língua.


----------



## Vanda

Esta foi deeeeeemais! Adorei! Que falta fazem os brasileirismos do Noel! 
Sim, passou de português, quer dizer que é português pra chuchu/ da gema/pra dedéu. 
E voltando à citação do Machadão acima: 





> _e se descubro que muita cousa que dizia _


E se ele descobre que cousa, na língua formal hoje é coisa (tá, eu sei que a forma existe formalmente, mas quem se atreverá a escrever cousa?)? Ou seja, tudo que é visto hoje como genuíno, amanhã pode não ser mais.
Eppur si Muove!


----------



## BENTEVI

Olá pessoal,

Aqui no Sul, as pessoas dizem: "carpê". Quando cheguei aqui dizia "carpete", mas agora acho esse uso estranho, mas ainda não me acostumei a dizer "carpê".

Da lista que vi acima: "alô" não é do francês e sim do inglês. Já estava em uso antes de Graham Bell inventar o telefone, mas o uso tornou-se ampliado após a invenção do aparelho.

Eu nunca ouvi ninguém dizer "edredão". Sempre ouço "edredom".

Detalhe: na França, abat-jour não é exatamente a mesma coisa que aqui. Abat-jour é só a parte que cobre a lâmpada. O abajur em francês é chamado de "lampe de table", ou simplesmente "lampe".

Há ainda outras: nem todas tão aportuguesadas assim, mas em processo de "domesticação" e substituição:

filé minhon = filet mignon
vitrô = vitraux (que em francês é plural, pois o singular é "vitrail")
= (la) crème de la crème (mas hoje em dia já se diz "a nata fina", que eu gosto)
bandô = bandeau (sentido antigo, pois hoje o termo é "cantonnière")
cachecol = termo antigo, hoje o termo na França é "foulard"
sotê = sauté(e)
bistrô = bistrot (que chega para nós do francês, mas que é de origem russa e quer dizer "rápido")
chique = chic
toalete = toilette
buquê = bouquet
bidê = bidet
boate = boîte
cupom = coupon
guidom = guidon
maionese = mayonnaise
maquiagem = maquillage
omelete = omelette
matinê = matinée


E há aquelas que continuamos utilizando em francês, com forte sotaque brasileiro

laissez-passer
petit gateau
(o) crème de la crème = (la) crème de la crème
à la carte
prête-à-porter

Há também as inventadas, que só imitam o som do francês:

à la vontê= a vontade
rolé = uma volta
restêdontê = sobras de comida do dia anterior
sanguedebuá (sangue-de-boi)= vinho barato pronunciado jocosamente com sotaque francês

Deve haver muitas outras.


----------



## djlaranja

Denis555 said:


> É uma questão de hábito. Veja algumas palavras do francês aportuguesadas no Brasil:
> 
> 
> (1) Abajur - Abat-jour
> (2) Alô - Allô
> (3) Batom - Bâton
> (4) Carnê - Carnet
> (5) Chofer - Chauffeur
> (6) Complô - Complot
> (7) Chassi - Chassis
> (8) Colantes - Colants
> (9) Edredão - Édredon
> (10) Garçom - Garçon
> (11) Guichê - Guichet
> (12) Metrô - Metro
> (13) Maiô - Maillot
> (14) Mantô - Manteau
> (15) Robô - Robot (originalmente vem do tcheco!)
> (16) Tricô - Tricot
> (17) Sutiã - Soutien
> (18) Gagá - Gaga (tipo, velhinho gagá, caduco)
> 
> 
> *E outras do inglês:*
> 
> 
> (19) Coquetel - Cocktail
> (20) Clube - Club
> (21) Jipe - Jeep
> (22) Uísque - Whiskey
> (23) Estoque - Stock
> (24) Ringue - Ring
> (25) Contêiner - Container
> 
> E umas "novas" propostas por mim!
> (26) Imeio - E-mail
> (27) Saite - Site


 
Confesso que uso sempre as formas aportuguesadas desses estrangeirismos, exceto nos casos:

(5) Caiu em desuso. Usa-se mais frequentemente _motorista_ mesmo.
(9) É mais comum ouvir a pronúncia como _édredon_ mesmo adaptada, em face do que seria a pronúncia francesa do 'r'.
(10) Vejo também raramente a forma _garção_ (no Brasil).
(25) A forma original (estrangeira) creio que rivaliza em uso com a forma adaptada.
(26) Nunca vi num texto formal, mas gosto da sugestão! 
(27) Saite é a forma que vi, em primeiro lugar, usada por Millôr Fernandes, escritor e polemista brasileiro, e achei perfeita para quem não quer usar o correspondente _sítio_.

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Por isso me divirto tanto quando vejo vocês batendo pé, digladiando-se mesmo até a morte, como se as línguas não fossem dinâmicas, como se não sofressem/recebessem influências devido a própria dinamicidade do mundo. Hoje estrangeiro, amanhã nacional. E os netos/filhos de vocês vão reagir horrorizados quando começarem a aparecer palavras chinesas com alfabeto latino, verdadeiro estrangeirismo na língua pátria.
> Gente, o mundo é uma aldeia. E viva a diversidade! Grego, latim, galego, árabe, anglo-saxão, francês, espanhol - tudo se resume em palavras simplesmente. E se nós não fossemos amantes delas, não estaríamos aprendendo (e, muitos de vocês, até morando em países estrangeiros) outras línguas, outras palavras, estaríamos nas nossas aldeias falando lindamente o tupi-guarani, só falando mesmo, pois por sermos tão ferrenhos às nossas raízes, não as escreveríamos, visto que a maioria (se não todas) são línguas orais.


 
Não quero parecer um _Policarpo Quaresma_ (personagem de Lima Barreto, escritor brasileiro), mas acho que a adoção de termos estrangeiros vai muito além de uma "feliz aldeia global", ao menos no Brasil.

Também celebro a diversidade, mas temos que afirmar nossa identidade nacional (em cada país lusófono) e defender um dos aspectos dessa identidade cultural, que é a _última flor do Lácio_, no dizer de Olavo Bilac. 

Sendo a língua uma prática social, ela é mesmo dinâmica e se os termos são emprestados de língua alienígena, isto ocorre por alguma necessidade de quem os usa. Então, é mesmo uma luta inglória negar em alguns momentos e lugares termos como _site_, _shopping center_ e tantos outros.

Mas enquanto o mundo me tratar como um bicho diferente na torre de Babel, reafirmarei com uma espécie de fé esquisita, quixotesca e idealista a língua de Camões.

Viva a diversidade! Mas com respeito e afirmação da cultura nacional e, dentre os aspectos desta, a língua nacional!

A propósito, com um toque de humor, recomendo ouvirem a composição do baiano Carlos Silva, cujo título é Estrangeirismo.

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## Denis555

djlaranja said:


> Confesso que uso sempre as formas aportuguesadas desses estrangeirismos, exceto nos casos:
> 
> (5) Caiu em desuso. Usa-se mais frequentemente _motorista_ mesmo.
> (9) É mais comum ouvir a pronúncia como _édredon_ mesmo adaptada, em face do que seria a pronúncia francesa do 'r'.
> (10) Vejo também raramente a forma _garção_ (no Brasil).
> (25) A forma original (estrangeira) creio que rivaliza em uso com a forma adaptada.
> (26) Nunca vi num texto formal, mas gosto da sugestão!
> (27) Saite é a forma que vi, em primeiro lugar, usada por Millôr Fernandes, escritor e polemista brasileiro, e achei perfeita para quem não quer usar o correspondente _sítio_.
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> Denilson


 

Concordo com tudo que você disse.
(27) Saite - Eu não sabia que já tinha sido pensado por Millôr Fernandes. Somos dois, então (ou muitos mais!).
Observem que é uma questão de ortografia, é apenas uma "reforma ortográfica", pois continuaremos a dizer "site" só que escrito saite que é mais de acordo com a nossa língua. Particularmente é mais sensato para alfabetizar as pessoas.

A lista que eu dei lá no início é só de palavras que no Brasil tiveram uma forma aportuguesada e (em geral) em Portugal não.

E eu acho que seja uma boa coisa aportuguesar as palavras pois isso quer dizer integrá-las no país, dar um visto permanente de moradia.

Eu me lembro do caso duma amiga minha (brasileira) que vive na Holanda e nunca aprendeu inglês na vida. Quando foi para lá, aprendeu a língua do marido (holandês). Só que sempre me dizia dos problemas que tinha com as palavras do inglês usadas no holandês (e são muitas). Tendo aprendido as regras de ortografia do holandês, ela dizia que não sabia ler essas palavras pois não tinha aprendido a regras de ortografia do inglês. Ou seja, todo esse problema para uma estrangeira como ela teria sido resolvido se os holandeses tivessem grafado as palavras à maneira deles.


----------



## Vanda

Sou professora de português por algum motivo.   Voltando à vaca fria, o que quero dizer é que acho bobagem quando vocês se digladiam até a morte por causa dum _processo em andamento_. Todos nós sabemos que, em algum ponto do tempo, as palavras hoje estrangeiras e em grande uso (ontem o francês, hoje o inglês) serão assimiladas e revestidas pela língua e passaremos a usá-las alegrinhos como sendo português 'castiço' (pra exagerar um pouco). Por falar nisso, castiço é do espanhol.

Impagável este texto do Millôr!


----------



## almufadado

Tudo isto me soa a *déjà vue*, estes "francesismos" estão muito *démodes*, antes até era* chic* mas isso era no tempo que os senhores usavam _*jaquettes* _e_* bonnet*_ e as *dames* com _*écharpe*_ ao pescoço, *chapeux* de _*griffe*_ tipo *abat-jour* na cabeça e iam,  muito *élegants* e a fazer _*pose*_, pela* passerelle* ao _*super-marchet.*
_
Mas como eu cá sou mais *laisser faire, laisser passer* sem ser _*naïf*_, atenção! Porque ao fim e ao cabo _*tout va bien quand tous marche biens.
*_
Só não quero é ser* burlado*  com esses trocadilhos para não ficar queimado (bruler), para isso tem de ser *visar* a _*visage*_, tipo _*vis-à-vis*_ (cara à cara), e dizer se antes era fino "tocar piano e falar francês" hoje é mais "ser cool, ter um(a) baby, (to) email e sms (ex. i v l fx da e fsgs asd afsgdf ert gds hde  pelo corrector smsês ).

Perfiro convidar a minha _*madame* _(convite a sério acompanhado de um_ *bouquet* _de rosas e tudo) para ir lanchar ao *buffet *ou no *restaurant* servidos por *garçon* de* frac* onde começamos ou pelo *couvert* ou por um *consumé*, seguido do belo do _*bifteck *com__* salade*_ para mim e um *filé* de peixe _*au meunier*_ para ela e no fim uma_* mousse au chocolat,*__* brioche *_ou um_* croissant.*
_Depois pegar uma _*mâtiné* _no _*cinéma*_ da avenida e para a _*soirée*_ ir para o nosso *chalet* onde elapõe uns _*collants* sexys_, tira o *soutien* em *crochet*, põe um *bâton* vermelho e uma pitada de _*rouge* (_mesmo sem *maquillage*, ela é um _*chouchou*) _e nos metemos os dois debaixo do *édredon beige*  quentinho a fazer _*bébés*_.

Espero que com esta minha _*démarche*_ tenha esclarecido, ainda que apenas uma _*tranche, *_os galicismos que andam por ai_*. 
C'est tout à fait merveilleux ! *_*- dito, claro, com sotaque inglês !! *


----------



## djlaranja

almufadado said:


> Tudo isto me soa a *déjà vue*, estes "francesismos" estão muito *démodes*, antes até era* chic* mas isso era no tempo que os senhores usavam _*jaquettes* _e_* bonnet*_ e as *dames* com _*écharpe*_ ao pescoço, *chapeux* de _*griffe*_ tipo *abat-jour* na cabeça e iam, muito *élegants* e a fazer _*pose*_, pela* passerelle* ao _*super-marchet.*_
> 
> Mas como eu cá sou mais *laisser faire, laisser passer* sem ser _*naïf*_, atenção! Porque ao fim e ao cabo _*tout va bien quand tous marche biens.*_
> 
> Só não quero é ser* burlado* com esses trocadilhos para não ficar queimado (bruler), para isso tem de ser *visar* a _*visage*_, tipo _*vis-à-vis*_ (cara à cara), e dizer se antes era fino "tocar piano e falar francês" hoje é mais "ser cool, ter um(a) baby, (to) email e sms (ex. i v l fx da e fsgs asd afsgdf ert gds hde  pelo corrector smsês ).
> 
> Perfiro convidar a minha _*madame* _(convite a sério acompanhado de um_ *bouquet* _de rosas e tudo) para ir lanchar ao *buffet *ou no *restaurant* servidos por *garçon* de* frac* onde começamos ou pelo *couvert* ou por um *consumé*, seguido do belo do _*bifteck *com__* salade*_ para mim e um *filé* de peixe _*au meunier*_ para ela e no fim uma_* mousse au chocolat,*__* brioche *_ou um_* croissant.*_
> Depois pegar uma _*mâtiné* _no _*cinéma*_ da avenida e para a _*soirée*_ ir para o nosso *chalet* onde elapõe uns _*collants* sexys_, tira o *soutien* em *crochet*, põe um *bâton* vermelho e uma pitada de _*rouge* (_mesmo sem *maquillage*, ela é um _*chouchou*) _e nos metemos os dois debaixo do *édredon beige* quentinho a fazer _*bébés*_.
> 
> Espero que com esta minha _*démarche*_ tenha esclarecido, ainda que apenas uma _*tranche, *_os galicismos que andam por ai_*. *_
> _*C'est tout à fait merveilleux ! *_*- dito, claro, com sotaque inglês !! *


 
Almufadado,

Sei que a intenção é esta mesmo, mas tenho que dizer o quanto ri, você nem imagina!!!

Ri à grande, como diriam nossos colegas foristas portugueses (como você, suponho)!

Um abraço,

Denilson


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Todos nós sabemos que, em algum ponto do tempo, as palavras hoje estrangeiras e em grande uso (ontem o francês, hoje o inglês) serão assimiladas e revestidas pela língua e passaremos a usá-las alegrinhos como sendo português 'castiço' (pra exagerar um pouco). Por falar nisso, castiço é do espanhol.


 
Vanda,

Um exemplo maravilhoso, para nós, brasileiros, é o do futebol. Quando o chamado esporte bretão chegou por esta _terra brasilis_, os termos eram todos ingleses. O nome de meu clube do coração mesmo está marcado por isto: Sport Club do Recife (o 'do' veio bem depois da fundação, em 1905).

Hoje, corner virou escanteio; que beque (back, full-back) virou zagueiro; goal-keeper virou goleiro (arqueiro, para alguns), o goal virou meta, baliza, traves; e tantos outros termos foram perdendo a origem inglesa e recebendo o selo de autenticidade lusófona (com diferenças entre Brasil e Portugal), vejo alguns profissionais da comunicação trocarem novamente o termo mais português (_passe_) por uma má tradução do inglês: _assistência_ (_assistance_).

É a este aspecto que me oponho. Depois de uma luta grande para conceder o _visto permanente_ (como bem disse o quase xará Denis) a esses termos, vai-se novamente buscar termos estrangeiros e, pior, traduzi-los mal!!!

Abraços, 

Denilson "Denis" Orangetree, quero dizer, Laranjeira


----------



## Guigo

O certo é que palavras referentes a: árvores, frutas, plantas, animais, pratos típicos, traços culturais, etc, são difíceis de se traduzirem de uma língua para outra e acabam sendo aceitas como são/estão ou adaptam-se às regras fonéticas de determinado idioma.

A França, como centro de cultura por mais de 300 anos, foi não apenas difusora, mas também receptora de influências diversas. Várias palavras chegaram-nos de 2a mão, pelo francês: coche, divã, minueto, piano, lansquenê, fetiche. Hoje o mesmo se dá com o inglês, que envia-nos muitas palavras novas, que são, na verdade, empréstimos de outras: xampu (shampoo), pijama, coiote, iate, comodoro, etc.

Voltando ao primeiro parágrafo, nós também temos uma bela listagem de palavras "intraduzíveis" em outros idiomas: pitomba, cupuaçu, graviola, jacarandá, ariranha, piranha, samba, caipirinha, feijoada, barreado, mangaba, e por aí vai.


----------



## almufadado

Toda a razão Guido!

Falta um pequeno grande pormenor que é dizer que a maioria das trocas entre as linguas são os nomes, os nomes das coisas e acções relativas às coisas, especificas da cultura que as iniciou.  

E, ainda no teu contexto, temos exemplo tipo:

Comum Eng - Pt :
Substantivo - Golf / Golfe 
Verbo - to play Golf / jogar Golfe

Comum  Pt - Ing:
Substantivo -O Samba /  The Samba /Le samba
Verbo -Sambar / to dance (the) samba / Samber (não oficial)

Substantivo - Tourada / bullfight
Verbo - Tourear / to bullfight


Incomum Fr- Pt - Eng
Substantivo - crochet /  crochet / croché
Verbo - Crocheter / to Crochet / Fazer croché

http://www.la-conjugaison.fr/du/verbe/crocheter.php

http://www.verb2verbe.com/conjugation/english-verb/crochet.aspx
A conjugação do verbo em inglês é para rir !


----------



## Denis555

*Agora vou ser ainda mais dramático e realista* :

Nossos antepassados ibéricos (de portugueses e brasileiros) foram tão influenciados que hoje falamos a língua do conquistador romano. Portugal foi tão influenciado pelo que veio de "fora" que deixou de falar a própria língua. Aquela que se falava antes da invasão romana!
Com a exceção do basco, o lusitano rapidamente sucumbiu à pressão e prestígio do latim.

E com o passar do tempo, hoje chamamos de "nossa língua", o português, essa língua imposta por Roma e nascida da incapacidade do povão de falar o latim tal como se falava em Roma.


----------



## djlaranja

Denis555 said:


> *Agora vou ser ainda mais dramático e realista* :
> 
> Nossos antepassados ibéricos (de portugueses e brasileiros) foram tão influenciados que hoje falamos a língua do conquistador romano. Portugal foi tão influenciado pelo que veio de "fora" que deixou de falar a própria língua. Aquela que se falava antes da invasão romana!
> Com a exceção do basco, o lusitano rapidamente sucumbiu à pressão e prestígio do latim.
> 
> E com o passar do tempo, hoje chamamos de "nossa língua", o português, essa língua imposta por Roma e nascida da incapacidade do povão de falar o latim tal como se falava em Roma.


 
Sem dúvida, Denis!

Aqui no Brasil, por exemplo, era raro, mas se ouvia há algumas décadas que só seria possível aprender bem o português se se aprendesse primeiro o latim - algo radicalizado e pouco refletido, sim. Se o Português originou-se de não saber o latim culto, ora...

Mas há um problema sério não na adoção de termos estrangeiros: uma coisa é ter um tempero estrangeiro na nossa culinária, para usar uma metáfora. Outra coisa é colocar tanto tempero que o prato perde seu sabor original!

A diferença entre o remédio e o veneno é somente a dose.

Detalhe: ontem mesmo, lendo esta postagem, vi uma propaganda onde estava escrito: "Das auto". Que tal? 

Se a força econômica, hoje, é que impõe uma série de modificações, como outrora foi a pólvora e a espada, sucumbir a esta invasão estrangeira é muito diferente de absorver a cultura invasora e remoldá-la com nossas cores, sotaques, acentos, tradições e fazê-la nossa. Este processo é inexorável.

Este aqui é um grande e proveitoso exemplo de que podemos criar num espaço de encontro de culturas a reafirmação desta _inculta e bela última flor do Lácio_ (Olavo Bilac, poeta brasileiro).

Espero que todos compreendam minha posição: não há qualquer aversão ao que é estrangeiro. Apenas gostaria que nossa bela língua portuguesa - vinda da Península Ibérica para o Novo Mundo, ida para a África, para a Ásia - seja cultuada, sem xenofobia, abertos à influência, mas com os pés firmados na cultura própria de cada país.

Acho que nos afastamos muito dos propósitos originais do "thread" D), do "post" D), e um pouco dos propósitos do próprio fórum D). Mas o tema é apaixonante, perdão!!! 

Um abraço a todos,

Denilson


----------



## almufadado

Denis555 said:


> *Agora vou ser ainda mais dramático e realista* :
> 
> Nossos antepassados ibéricos (de portugueses e brasileiros) foram tão influenciados que hoje falamos a língua do conquistador romano. Portugal foi tão influenciado pelo que veio de "fora" que deixou de falar a própria língua. Aquela que se falava antes da invasão romana!
> Com a exceção do basco, o lusitano rapidamente sucumbiu à pressão e prestígio do latim.
> 
> E com o passar do tempo, hoje chamamos de "nossa língua", o português, essa língua imposta por Roma e nascida da incapacidade do povão de falar o latim tal como se falava em Roma.



Antes dos Romanos virem para a Peninsula Ibérica ("a Ibéria"), isto por aqui era apenas uma colecção de tribos, umas do norte com influências Celtas (os celta-ibérios) e a sul os cartagineses (da ocupação de cartago), para não falar do lado agora unido na Espanha mas que é também uma "manta de retalhos" de culturas diferentes.

Antes houve os fenícios, os visigodos etc.

Cada cultura deixou uma marca. 
Por exemplo os cartagineses deixaram o "car" que significa pedra e se incluío na lingua principalmente em nomes de terra - Carnaxide, Cartaxo, Carenque, Carnide, Caramulo etc.

Os árabes ocuparam 50% da península e deixaram a sua marca com o "al" que se lê em Algarve, Alentejo, alguidar, alfarrabista, alforge,   

Os romanos vieram e ocuparam toda a península (com raras excepções militares mas no todo comercial) e deixaram o padrão da fonética, da gramática e da organização da língua em si. Essas influências vão da Roménia a Portugal, de extremo a extremo da Europa.  

Com as colónias africanas, americanas, e asiáticas mais palavras se juntaram à língua e muitas foram deixadas por ai. No léxico indiano, filipino e indonésio existem varias palavras portuguesas para não falar dos nomes. 

Depois vieram os franceses e os ingleses durante os tempos e adicionaram mais conceitos, palavras e até na construção das frases (É um dia bom ! -É um bom dia !).

Depois vieram as novelas Brasileiras e novas palavras surgiram. Hoje todos dizemos em Portugal "- Tchau !", palavra que veio do Brasil usada quando alguém de despede de outra, que por sua vez foi trazida para o Brasil pelo colonos italianos e que para estes quer dizer "- Olá!" . 

Na história os países e as línguas criaram-se à força, pela expansão militar, pelo domínio económico. 

Actualmente, em democracia, as línguas são de todos e para todos, e as influências que cada uma tem nas outras é o povo que as faz, comunicando e trocando experiências como é o caso deste fórum (do latim forum - edifício central onde se praticava a politica, ou o centro politico das localidades do Império Romano, onde costumavam ficar situadas os edifícios administrativos e judiciais, além dos principais estabelecimentos de comércio.).

Para concluir, os franceses já foram a primeira língua e agora estão em terceiro. O Português já foi a primeira língua (por breves instantes) e agora está em quarto).

Parafraseando um série de ficção cientifica ... "We are borg, resistance is futile".


----------



## djlaranja

almufadado said:


> Antes dos Romanos virem para a Peninsula Ibérica ("a Ibéria"), isto por aqui era apenas uma colecção de tribos, umas do norte com influências Celtas (os celta-ibérios) e a sul os cartagineses (da ocupação de cartago), para não falar do lado agora unido na Espanha mas que é também uma "manta de retalhos" de culturas diferentes.
> 
> Antes houve os fenícios, os visigodos etc.
> 
> Cada cultura deixou uma marca.
> Por exemplo os cartagineses deixaram o "car" que significa pedra e se incluío na lingua principalmente em nomes de terra - Carnaxide, Cartaxo, Carenque, Carnide, Caramulo etc.
> 
> Os árabes ocuparam 50% da península e deixaram a sua marca com o "al" que se lê em Algarve, Alentejo, alguidar, alfarrabista, alforge,
> 
> Os romanos vieram e ocuparam toda a península (com raras excepções militares mas no todo comercial) e deixaram o padrão da fonética, da gramática e da organização da língua em si. Essas influências vão da Roménia a Portugal, de extremo a extremo da Europa.
> 
> Com as colónias africanas, americanas, e asiáticas mais palavras se juntaram à língua e muitas foram deixadas por ai. No léxico indiano, filipino e indonésio existem varias palavras portuguesas para não falar dos nomes.
> 
> Depois vieram os franceses e os ingleses durante os tempos e adicionaram mais conceitos, palavras e até na construção das frases (É um dia bom ! -É um bom dia !).
> 
> Depois vieram as novelas Brasileiras e novas palavras surgiram. Hoje todos dizemos em Portugal "- Tchau !", palavra que veio do Brasil usada quando alguém de despede de outra, que por sua vez foi trazida para o Brasil pelo colonos italianos e que para estes quer dizer "- Olá!" .
> 
> Na história os países e as línguas criaram-se à força, pela expansão militar, pelo domínio económico.
> 
> Actualmente, em democracia, as línguas são de todos e para todos, e as influências que cada uma tem nas outras é o povo que as faz, comunicando e trocando experiências como é o caso deste fórum (do latim forum - edifício central onde se praticava a politica, ou o centro politico das localidades do Império Romano, onde costumavam ficar situadas os edifícios administrativos e judiciais, além dos principais estabelecimentos de comércio.).
> 
> Para concluir, os franceses já foram a primeira língua e agora estão em terceiro. O Português já foi a primeira língua (por breves instantes) e agora está em quarto).
> 
> Parafraseando um série de ficção cientifica ... "We are borg, resistance is futile".


 
Acho que estamos nos afastando muito do tema central daquilo que foi originalmente proposto. Mas, como se diz por aqui, "tá" valendo!

Pessoal, em todas as transformações que vocês citaram, o povo sempre respondeu com a assimilação e domesticação, por assim dizer, do que é originalmente estranho.

Este é um processo contra o qual há pouco o que fazer, individualmente, e quem achar que faz muito será um verdadeiro Dom Quixote ou, para usar um outro personagem, um Policarpo Quaresma.

Não tenho autoridade (acadêmica), nem tampouco sou um estudioso e, se me meto a discutir, é por amor ao debate e por vislumbrar a importância deste tema.

Tenho concordância com todos no que se refere a vivermos um tempo de compartilhamento de informações como nunca houve. Eu mesmo posso comunicar-me, apenas neste fórum, com um número vultoso de pessoas no mundo todo, de várias culturas e que se interessam pelo Português. Isto é maravilhoso! A velocidade com que isto ocorre era impensável nos anos 80 do século passado, quando nos comunicávamos por carta depois de inscritos num serviço de correspondência internacional.

O povo continuará a reagir e a adaptar-se às novas condições, recriando a língua que, afinal, é tão viva como sempre foi. Contudo, penso que iremos precisar agir em proteção desta língua nossa, para que a língua viva e transformada de algumas décadas avante guarde a raiz do que somos agora.

Não quero reabrir nesta já alongada discussão o tema da semelhança ou diferença do Português Europeu com o Português Brasileiro, ou Africano, ou Asiático. Mas este tema mostra o que estou querendo dizer: trilharemos caminhos diferentes, remodelaremos a mesma língua de formas distintas, mas o que nos une deve ser cultivado. É esta a unidade pela qual clamo. Diferentes, conhecendo-se mutuamente, respeitando-se; cidadãos do mundo, integrados, mas conscientes da própria identidade.

Quero crer que a resistência não é de todo inútil.

Parodiando o Pe. António Vieira, peço desculpas por ter sido longo, mas é que não tive tempo de ser breve. 

Fraternas saudações,

Denilson


----------



## almufadado

almufadado said:
			
		

> Parafraseando um série de ficção cientifica ... "We are borg, resistance is futile".





djlaranja said:


> (...)Quero crer que a resistência não é de todo inútil.(...)



Esqueci-me de por  (sarcástico) no fim da frase .


----------



## Vanda

Esperneando ou não, vejam isto:


> Por um lado, o Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa – veículo oficial da Academia Brasileira de Letras para apontar, com força de lei, quais palavras existem oficialmente em nosso léxico, assim como para definir qual sua grafia e pronúncia adequadas – em sua edição de 2004, aponta para a existência oficial, em nosso idioma, dos três vocábulos referidos: *patrono* (masculino), *patrona* (feminino) e *patronesse* (também feminino).




patronesse= francês legítimo ou devo dizer português legítimo.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Uau, esta conversa está o máximo, aliás tenho que saboreá-la devidamente nas calmas e apreciando cada linha, pois ela merece. Tenho que dar os parabéns aos intervenientes pela cultura demonstrada. 

Só queroacrescentar e espero que não seja off-topic (bolas! como dizer? fora do tópico? atópico ? LOL ) que a minha opinião é "nem 8 nem 80". Há coisas que temos de adoptar ou adaptar. Outras é demais! Vejamos um folheto (português) que acabo de receber. Inclui os seguintes termos: managerial intelligence, formação outdoor, formações blended e elearning, comunicados press releases com apoio de videotapes, planos go/no go (tudo isto para se ser vendedor???) Por amor da santa!!

Só mais uma linha para acrescentar algo que penso não ter visto referido ainda. O inglês actualmente é um "must" (lá estou a prevaricar...) mas quando eu era (mais) nova o francês é que estava a dar. Anos 60, 70, a cultura francesa é que era. Os filmes, a música, a escrita... as revistas... No liceu aprendia-se francês dois anos antes do inglês. Os documentos oficiais bilingues eram em português e francês. Ainda hoje os talões de registo e aviso de recepção dos CTT são em português/francês. 

"All your base are belong to us "  ainda não, ainda não!!!


----------



## almufadado

Não sou pela capitulação das culturas. Aliás quanto maior a repressão, o abafamento ou a substituição maior é a resistência.

Enquanto uns sucumbem às invasões culturais como os meios económicos que são um exemplo onde basta ouvir um banqueiro falar, para parecer que não estou no meu país, os intervenientes são cidadãos de outro país (no mínimo ao serviço dele) e joga-se na ignorância da população para obter vantagem. Por aqui fala-se muito em "spread", negociar para ali, esolher para ali, mas o conceito importado da Inglaterra/América não está explicado ao publico em geral que, apesar de saber dizer "I love you" ou "je t'aime", e saber que paga (de)mais ao banco fica "enrolado" quando no contracto do empréstimo 10% das palavras são estrangeiras. E por aqui por lei todos os produtos têm de ter instruções em Português !!!!

Mas os franceses também sucumbiram ..."(...)Les *spreads* ne sont pas trop larges sur les options sur indice à 1 mois ou ils sont quasiment équivalents à ceux pratiqués sur les *warrants* après ajustement de la parité de 200.(...)"

Outros resistem quando aprofundam os conhecimentos, fazem as recolhas para a posteridade, investem na preservação da cultura. Não é fácil apagar 800 anos de história! 

Não quero/quis dizer de todo que é uma batalha perdida. Antes pelo contrário. Um país que tem um campeonato nacional a que chamam "world championship final" é um país culturalmente pobre! 

Um país em que os seus cidadãos só sabem falar a sua lingua materna é uma nação pobre, pobre culturalmente , espiritualmente e sobretudo facilmente se torna retrógoda. Eu enriqueço o meu país ao saber falar mais que uma lingua, pois trago para ele os conceitos dos outros povos, que assimilo no todo ou nas partes, e traduzo e transmito criando mais cultura, mais abrangência de mentalidade e na vantagem que é eu/nós sabermos de todos e eles só saberem deles (e mal !).

Por isso vivam os *abajoures* !


----------



## djlaranja

Atomina said:


> Só quero acrescentar e espero que não seja off-topic (bolas! como dizer? fora do tópico? atópico ? LOL ) que a minha opinião é "nem 8 nem 80". Há coisas que temos de adoptar ou adaptar. Outras é demais! Vejamos um folheto (português) que acabo de receber. Inclui os seguintes termos: managerial intelligence, formação outdoor, formações blended e elearning, comunicados press releases com apoio de videotapes, planos go/no go (tudo isto para se ser vendedor???) Por amor da santa!!
> 
> "All your base are belong to us "  ainda não, ainda não!!!


 
Nina (Atomina),

Uso, nos fóruns que frequento, a expressão _fora do tema_ em lugar de _off-topic_. Qualquer dia desses é possível que me perguntem se _fora do tema_ é _offtopic_ (!).

A primeira ideia que me veio quando vi a contração (ou o que quer que seja) "lol" foi de alguém levantando os braços de tanto rir, em vez de "laughing on loud".

No mais, você e o almufadado disseram tudo que eu quis dizer e não soube.



almufadado said:


> Não sou pela capitulação das culturas. Aliás quanto maior a repressão, o abafamento ou a substituição maior é a resistência.
> 
> Enquanto uns sucumbem às invasões culturais como os meios económicos que são um exemplo onde basta ouvir um banqueiro falar, para parecer que não estou no meu país, os intervenientes são cidadãos de outro país (no mínimo ao serviço dele) e joga-se na ignorância da população para obter vantagem. Por aqui fala-se muito em "spread", negociar para ali, esolher para ali, mas o conceito importado da Inglaterra/América não está explicado ao publico em geral que, apesar de saber dizer "I love you" ou "je t'aime", e saber que paga (de)mais ao banco fica "enrolado" quando no contracto do empréstimo 10% das palavras são estrangeiras. E por aqui por lei todos os produtos têm de ter instruções em Português !!!!
> 
> Mas os franceses também socumbiram ..."(...)Les *spreads* ne sont pas trop larges sur les options sur indice à 1 mois ou ils sont quasiment équivalents à ceux pratiqués sur les *warrants* après ajustement de la parité de 200.(...)"
> 
> Outros resistem quando aprofundam os conhecimentos, fazem as recolhas para a posteridade, investem na preservação da cultura. Não é fácil apagar 800 anos de história!
> 
> Não quero/quis dizer de todo que é uma batalha perdida. Antes pelo contrário. Um país que tem um campeonato nacional a que chamam "world championship final" é um país culturalmente pobre!
> 
> Um país em que os seus cidadãos só sabem falar a sua lingua materna é uma nação pobre, pobre culturalmente , espiritualmente e sobretudo facilmente se torna retrógoda. Eu enriqueço o meu país ao saber falar mais que uma lingua, pois trago para ele os conceitos dos outros povos, que assimilo no todo ou nas partes, e traduzo e transmito criando mais cultura, mais abrangência de mentalidade e na vantagem que é eu/nós sabermos de todos e eles só saberem deles (e mal !).
> 
> Por isso vivam os *abajoures* !


 
Almufadado,

Na economia é que se quer aprofundar os abismos... 

Minha esperança é justamente esta: tal como o teatro é o mais antigo moribundo do planeta, acho que a cultura popular não pode ser abafada e há, sim, uma resistência própria que a reaviva continuamente.

Portanto, embora possa ter transparecido uma visão _apocalíptica_, sinto que a posição _integrada_ (no dizer de Umberto Eco) não é somente mais adequada como é a única que tem chance de sobreviver.

Mas a luta que os defensores da educação travam é inglória. Ela passa longe das agendas dos políticos e das políticas públicas, ou é meramente figurativa, ao menos no Brasil. E aqui falo de educação no sentido mais amplo possível, de difusão cultural como um todo: tradição oral, línguas nacional e estrangeiras, ciências em geral, etc.

Assim, sou um esperançoso do tipo vaga-lume (pirilampo): ora aceso, ora apagado...

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## RaZias

A relação entre fetiche e feitiço é simples.

Quando uma pessoa tem um fetiche por algo quer dizer que tem uma obsessão.
Ou seja esse algo "enfeitiçou" a pessoa, daí o fetiche vir do feitiço.


----------

